# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  magia barra de bar

## kafeto

hola a todos
trabajo de camarero y me gustaria aprender unos trucos para sorprerder a mis clientes
habia pensado en trucos con cigarrillos, vasos, monedas, billetes...
el problema es que ando completamente perdido en esto de la magia
me podeis ayudar? gracias

----------


## ignoto

Esto es mas difícil de contestar de lo que parece.
Vamos a ver que sale.

En www.tiendamagia.com podrás comprar un librito (casi todo viene en comic, no te asustes) que se llama "Esto es Magia" de A. Moliné.

Compratelo.

Si después de leerlo te sigue picando el gusanillo, nos preguntas otra vez.

Si después descubres que te atrae la magia, vale la pena invertir en "Cartomagia Fundamental" de V. Canuto (se compra en el mismo sitio) pero no parece que tengas muy claro todavía el tema.

----------


## Manel Vicenç

Yo empecé con "Esto es magia", y creo que es uno de los mejores para iniciarse. Mi opinion: es genial, sin duda el mejor para iniciarse en la magia, y ojo, que no explica cuatro trucos faciles, sinó un montón de temas importantes para hacer magia de la buena. Yo creo que es imprescindible. 
En cuanto a cartomagia,  el canuto es practicamente equivalente a los dos primeros de "gran ecuela...". Si puedes, compralos todos. Sin no, compra el canuto. Yo empece comprando el canuto y despues la escuela. Con el canuto hay mas que suficiente, y si te gusta la cartomagia, continua con Técnica Cartomagica Avanzada de Hugar y Braue.

----------


## Vael_Wolf

Uhm... yo, sinceramente, empecé diréctamente con el Cartomagia Fundamental... y ahora quiero hacerme con el libro del FP del gran Henry, para cambiar un poco (no solo de cartas vive el mago :P)

----------


## ignoto

Yo empecé con los tomos I y II de la GEC de Giobbi y el Canuto.
Todo a la vez.
Como recomendación general, vale la pena tener las dos obras.
Uno de los mejores catómanos que conozco me dijo el otro día que seguía descubriendo el canuto cada vez que lo abría.
La GEC es una maravilla. Después de un año con los dos primeros tomos, me he lanzado a por el tercero.
¡Ojo! No quieras quemar etapas o te saturarás innecesariamente.
Si crees que te "falta algo", quizás deberías esudiar la posibilidad de complementar esas obras con alguna de consulta.

Si te gusta mucho la cartomagia (pero mucho, mucho) te resultará imprescindible la colección "Técnicas cartomágicas" de D. Ricardo Marré.
Son seis tomos de fotocopias encuadernadas (es un eufemismo) en gusanillo. Son baratos y contienen una descripción exahustiva  de técnicas.
No sirven para aprender, son una obra de consulta.
Para conseguirlos, ya sabéis. Un mensajillo o un telefonazo al amigo Mariano a ver si os los consigue.
Yo tengo los tres primeros y no me arrepiento ni un tanto así.

¡Atención!
Antes de dejar de lado el Canuto, piensa en eque es uno de los libros en los que se describen con más claridad algunas técnicas imprescindibles (cuentas Hamman, Elmsley, mezclas falsas, cortes falsos, controles importantísimos, forzajes clarísimos, y mas, mas, mas...).
Una claridad que no siempre encontrarás en otras partes.
Tal vez los juegos que muestra no parezcan tan impresionantes como los de la GEC pero te aseguro que están muy bien estructurados para el aprendizaje.

Consejo definitivo (después del rollo):
Cómprate la "Cartomagia Fundamental". Si no ahora, dentro de un tiempo. Es un libro imprescindible si te gusta la cartomagia (o si te gusta *aprender* magia).

----------


## NRS

Creo que la discusión se ha desviado de lo que preguntaba Kafeto sobre aprender juegos de magia para hacer como camarero en la barra de un bar. Aquí hay dos cosas: una, si realmente te gusta la magia o si lo que quieres es simplemente impresionar a la clientela, y dos, si lo que te gusta es la magia y además adaptarla a un bar cómo aprender. Si lo que quieres es sólo impresionar a la clientela creo que este no es el sitio donde te podamos ayudar, pero si lo que quieres es aprender magia y de paso hacer los juegos en tu bar sí es el lugar. Suponiendo que sea el primer caso yo te recomendaría dos libros de Tamariz, aunque no sé si se siguen vendiendo, eso te lo tendría que decir otro forero: 
Uno es "Secretos de Magia Potagia", donde vienen varios juegos para hacerse en un bar como juegos con aceitunas, cigarrillos o cerillas por los que preguntabas, además de algunos gags también buenos para bar. 
Y el otro se llama precisamente "Magia en el bar". Espero que te sirva. 
Andrés.

----------


## NRS

En el anterior mensaje quería decir que suponiendo que sea el segundo caso, es decir, que no quieras sólo impresionar a la clientela sino aprender magia de verdad. Lo siento. Andrés.

----------


## jesus_cheng

> hola a todos
> trabajo de camarero y me gustaria aprender unos trucos para sorprerder a mis clientes
> habia pensado en trucos con cigarrillos, vasos, monedas, billetes...
> el problema es que ando completamente perdido en esto de la magia
> me podeis ayudar? gracias


Hola, te puedo recomendar el dvd de magia de Doc Eason: Bar magic vol 1, 2 y 3, o JC wagner: commercial magic vol 1 y 2, q trae trucos q puedes hacercelo a tus clientes en el bar...  8)

----------


## Daniel Quiles

Te recomiendo el juego ON THE BAR de Kris Korn, lo encontraras en su dvd EXTREME KORN.


Creo recordar que en un numero anterior de Magic World comentaron sobre un efecto (engaño-broma) para hacer a un camarero, esta muy bien en un bar.

----------


## JR

Hay en tiendamagica un DVD de serie "economica" que se llama algo así como  Asombrosos juegos o trucos con objetos cotidianos. No está mal. Juegos sencillos que podrian hacerse improntu o con un minimo de preparación. Ojo solo explica el efecto...no te confundas ESO NO ES MAGIA.

No dejes de comprar Esto es Magia. Creo que te ayudará a ver la magia como tal y no como el "hacer trucos". Intenta no confundirlo, intenta hacer magia (aunque no quieras ser EL GRAN MAGO). Moliné te ayudará mucho y agradeceras el esfuerzo.

Saludos y suerte

----------


## Norax

si, pero es para un bar de tapas, no de copas. aunque se pueden hacer. de hecho creo que es de lo mejorcito si no quiere el muchacho aprender magia, sino un par de trucos.

----------


## sertxos83

tamariz tiene un libro de magia en el bar bastante bueno, creo que es antiguio pero tiene efectos bastante intersantes,hay algunos con billetes, cigarros, monedas, bromas y demas

saludos

----------


## KLiMoCHo

Magia en el Bar :D

Magia facil de hacer, bastante alegre y muy sana para el camarero  :Wink1:

----------


## Villegona

Kafeto yo soy camarero y hago magia en mi bar... Me gusta la magia y no dejo de aprender, tambien me gusta impresionar a mis clientes, los cuales ya me llaman mago, aun sin consideramelo yo mismo. Me encanta que los juegos me salgan bien y que se queden impresionados. Mi opinion es que empieces con juegos de cartas sin trucar y libros hay un monton, ahora mismo no te podria citar ninguno, pero uno que nombran mucho por aqui es cartomagia fundamental de Vicente Canuto no lo tengo, pero es mi proximo proyecto.

----------


## kraken69

Bueno ps en mi umilde opinion, yo recomendaria a quien empieza en este arte, que empezara por comprar alguno o algunos clasicos trucos en cualquier tienda de magia, esto es empezar por los juegos basicos y  sencillos que no por esto, dejan de ser buenos y despues de practicar, practicar, practicar, y practicar, para dominar totalmente estos sencillos juegos te daras cuenta si deverdad te gusta este maravilloso arte.
 Pienso que entonces tu mismo trataras de conoser mas afondo la magia dentro de los libros, y en este foro mismo saludos...

----------


## magotamarit

Nose si lo han comentado con anterioridad, pero a cerca de efectos para bares y demás tienes un DVD que se llama CHICAGO BAR MAGIC donde precisamente el protagonista sale haciendo efectos de todo tipo detras de una barra.
 :Smile1:

----------


## nick63nick

Hola KAFETO,

Yo también te recomendaría "APRENDA VD. MAGIA", de Juán Tamariz, en el se describen algunos trucos y técnicas sencillas, con cigarros, monedas, pañuelos, botellas de cerveza, cartas, cerillas, etc.

Es muy sencillo y fácil de leer, al estilo de J.Tamariz, de hecho mientras lo lees parece que sea el mismo quien te lo está explicando.

Este libro fue mi introducción un poco "seria" en el mundo de la magia.....  :Oops:   y me sirvió para impresionar por primera vez a familiares y amistades.

Sin duda, para lo que quieres está genial.

Saludos.

----------


## nick63nick

> Ignoto, ya tengo Cartomagia Fundamental. Está muy bien, *aunque sólo hace dos días que lo tengo*, así que todavía me queda mucho que aprender! Bueno, no escribo más, porque es verdad que la conversación se ha ido del tema...


Hola CLAUDIO OTERO,

Yo llevo buscando el libro como más de un mes y no hay manera, he mirado en las tiendas de magia que suelo comprar algún artículo y me comentan que está agotado.

Incluso en tiendamágica, tampoco lo tienen.

¿Donde lo has conseguido tu?

Saludos.

----------


## joaquin

> Iniciado por Claudio Otero
> 
> Ignoto, ya tengo Cartomagia Fundamental. Está muy bien, *aunque sólo hace dos días que lo tengo*, así que todavía me queda mucho que aprender! Bueno, no escribo más, porque es verdad que la conversación se ha ido del tema...
> 
> 
> Hola CLAUDIO OTERO,
> 
> Yo llevo buscando el libro como más de un mes y no hay manera, he mirado en las tiendas de magia que suelo comprar algún artículo y me comentan que está agotado.
> 
> ...


Ahora lo tienen en tiendamagia:
http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...89f7706bd19a58

----------


## nick63nick

> Iniciado por nick63nick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Iniciado por Claudio Otero
> 
> ...


Juer......MUCHAS GRACIAS....

Esta misma semana escribi a MARIANO, preguntando por el  y me dijo que no estaba disponible por el momento, aunque me comento que la editorial iba a volver a lazar una nueva edición.

Pues esta misma intentaré pedirmelo......GRACIAS.

saludos.

----------


## Mariano Sosa

Siento no haber podido avisarte, busqué tu email pero ya no lo pudé encontrar y no sabía quién me lo había pedido. Lo cierto es que ya lo tenemos en inventario.

Un saludo

----------


## nick63nick

> Siento no haber podido avisarte, busqué tu email pero ya no lo pudé encontrar y no sabía quién me lo había pedido. Lo cierto es que ya lo tenemos en inventario.
> 
> Un saludo


Gracias Mariano, he recibido tu mail.

Espero leas el que te enviado también con respecto los aros chinos.

Saludos.

----------


## alvaro lopez

si trabajas en un bar tambien podrias hacer algun juego con botellas te recomiendo este libro magia con botellas de Salvatore Cimo

----------


## alvaro lopez

Hola a todos que querais aprender a realizar magia en un bar
En video ahora mismo podreis encontrar varias cosas disponibles que os podran dar un repertorio extenso en esta materia. 

Hay dos videos de J.C. Wagner titulados Comercial Magic el primero y More Commercial Magic el segundo. 
Son videos que ya tienen unos años, pero que aun asi tienen buen material para el caso que nos ocupa. Estan editados por A-1 Multimedia. 

Tambien hay dos trilogias que os vienen muy bien, una es de Doc Eason y otra de Scotty York editadas por L&L publishing y A1 multimedia respectivamente. 

Tambien os recomiendo enormemente las series de Michael Close Workers que aunque no estan diseñadas precisamente para la barra si lo estan para ambiente de restaurante y mucho material sera facil de adaptar. Esta serie esta disponible en video y en forma impresa. Los videos son de L&L publishing mientras que los libros se pueden adquirir directamente del autor. 

Si empezamos ya a hablar de magia de Restaurante no podemos saltarnos los trabajos de Matt Schulien pionero en la materia. Tambien hay un par de libros al respecto de Kirk Charles y de Jim Pace. 

De final, por si aun teneis mas ganas, no dejeis pasar por alto la publicacion trimestral de Jim Sisty llamada Magic Menu que lleva mas de 10 años de publicacion y trata con magia de restaurante y magia de bar.

----------


## Magicpove

Tamariz tiene un libro llamado "Magia en el bar" que tiene bastantes cosillas interesantes.

Lo malo es que es muy difícil de encontrar :(

----------

